# Learning Mouse Genetics



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
I was curious if you knew of a good place to learn about basic mouse genetics, such as what is recessive/dominant or just basic terms you'd need to know. I'm familiar with the basic of genetics (and I use that term very broadly) but other than that I consider myself very unexperienced and was hoping I could learn more!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Finnmouse is my genetics bible, there is no info on ressive yellow on there though

One thing you will need to keep in mind is that colours can have diffrent names in diffrent places, (which is where knowing the genetics can help)


----------



## Raina (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you so much! I checked it out - it's great. Lots to read!


----------

